# Best Recomp Cycle Ever...



## rubberring (May 6, 2012)

...well, at least for me.

Simple, yet effective 10-week cycle:

-125mg test propionate eod
-50mg proviron ed (libido support and allows test to be more effective)
-12.5mg of exemestane ed (to keep bloat down and gyno away)
-8-12mg Ultradrol ed (last 4 weeks with UDCA and PPC for liver support)

Results have been far better than expected. Ultradrol is LEGIT. I was on a CKD before I threw it in, but immediately had to add in a ton of carbs. Body fat still melted away and strength has gone up to PR-level... and I'm almost 40. After 10 weeks, weight is up 8 lbs, but body fat is <10%.

May keep the test prop going and throw in some masteron enanthate at 500mg weekly for 4 weeks. My body fat is low enough now that the masteron should shred me up big-time. Will use toremifene for PCT.

Anyway... just thought I'd share.


----------



## Digitalash (May 6, 2012)

Glad you like the ultra bro I have a bottle around for a future cycle and couldn't find a ton of feedback on it. You ever used superdrol? I've heard that may be whats in it, entirely a rumor of course so don't quote me lol.

Also masteron enan won't work that quick, for a short run like that you need mast prop. 

If I had to design my idea of the "ultimate" recomp stack it would be something like this, assuming funds are not an issue.

1-8 test prop/ tren ace/ mast prop 50-75mg every day(I'm not sure but mast may not be so important unless very low bf already)

igf-1 lr3 50mcg post workout

3-4iu's gh ED

finish with 4 weeks of superdrol

I don't see it getting much better than that lol, oral is personal preference but I think SD is hard to beat especially with var bein so expensive to run at useful dosages


----------



## theCaptn' (May 6, 2012)

Wtf is ultradrol?


----------



## tallguy34 (May 6, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Wtf is ultradrol?



Its toted as being SD without the sides. I'll say from personal experience nothing compares to SD, however Ultradrol was so damn close! I've used both and the only thing I noticed was Ultradrol made me drink a shit ton of water where SD didn't. Used it as a kicker for my cycle and it was unreal.

EDIT: There were suspicions that it was SD relabled but Anateus has a good bit of research backing up the methyl-sten (active compound) in its. Similare to SD, there is no conversion to the active ingredient so what your taking IS methyl-sten. Not a conversion to it. I've stockpiled 10 bottles of it along with 10 SD. I'll add in UD at @12mg a day made me feel like a God! However the pumps I'd get during lifting anything were uncomfortable as hell! I've NEVER quite a workout due to pumps but I had to when doing arms ans back. So be prepared bro. Up the water intake like crazy!!


----------



## rubberring (May 6, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> Glad you like the ultra bro I have a bottle around for a future cycle and couldn't find a ton of feedback on it. You ever used superdrol? I've heard that may be whats in it, entirely a rumor of course so don't quote me lol.



It's definitely not superdrol... although it apparently has a little of the SD in it, due to how it's processed. SD made me feel like total sh_i_t, but as we all know, will blow you up quick. I feel great on UD, and it's more of a recomp steroid.



Digitalash said:


> Also masteron enan won't work that quick, for a short run like that you need mast prop.



According to Bill Roberts and others, the enanthate version isn't much different effect-wise than the propionate. Certainly not the same as the difference between test prop and test e. Kicks in fairly quick and requires fewer injections, but a 4-week cycle should be similar to its prop counterpart. We'll see, I guess. I have enough to go longer.



theCaptn' said:


> Wtf is ultradrol?



It's supposed to be methyl-sten.


----------



## rubberring (May 6, 2012)

And yeah, definitely had to increase the H2O intake... and I was already drinking a gallon daily.


----------



## tallguy34 (May 6, 2012)

I was expecting to have to up my water intake also but not by practically an additional gallon. I don't get a whole lot of sides from orals, but damn I was running hot all the time with the Ultradrol.


----------



## tinyshrek (May 6, 2012)

Prop. Tren, mast at whatever doses you like is king! If your fat kick the mast cuz it will be worthless unless you can see the magic and throw in primo. Oral would be icing on the cake like Var or winny


----------



## jadean (May 6, 2012)

Yes! Ultradrol is my favorite oral by far. Cut me up and strength was nuts. I personally think its superior to superdrol, like many others superdrol made me feel like shit. Tallguy you wanna get rid of a bottle or two?


----------



## tallguy34 (May 6, 2012)

jadean said:


> Yes! Ultradrol is my favorite oral by far. Cut me up and strength was nuts. I personally think its superior to superdrol, like many others superdrol made me feel like shit. Tallguy you wanna get rid of a bottle or two?



I'll think about it bro. I have a feeling due to the ban of SD taking effect later this year/beginning of next year that UD will become the most popular oral because it can be used for pretty much anything. So it wouldn't surprise me if the FDA tried to put a ban on it real fast. Lol. I'll get back to you if I do though.


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 6, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> Glad you like the ultra bro I have a bottle around for a future cycle and couldn't find a ton of feedback on it. You ever used superdrol? I've heard that may be whats in it, entirely a rumor of course so don't quote me lol


Nah, that's bullshit. It's methylstenbolone for sure


----------



## Digitalash (May 6, 2012)

I feel fine physically on SD, it makes me a bit edgy and agressive though. I think the lethargy etc. people experience on it is because they don't stack it with test. Maybe I just got lucky on this one but the sides are well worth the gains to me. At worst I had some headaches and was a bit short tempered lol


----------



## Night_Wolf (May 6, 2012)

@OP

I would also substitute Mast E for Mast P. I really don't get anything from enanthate ester for the first 3 weeks for sure. Prop kicks in right away.


----------



## rubberring (May 6, 2012)

Night_Wolf said:


> @OP
> 
> I would also substitute Mast E for Mast P. I really don't get anything from enanthate ester for the first 3 weeks for sure. Prop kicks in right away.



Much appreciated. The mast e was essentially a freebie I didn't think I'd use in the short-term. I'll give it a go, and if I need to bump it to 6-8 weeks, I'll consider it. Even if this is the pinnacle of this cycle, I'm elated at the results, so there won't be any disappointment either way.


----------



## Digitalash (May 6, 2012)

if you have enough frontload the mast E as much as possible, you should get the effect pretty quickly in that case. Also I'm not sure how masteron enan would work any differently than test enan or any other compound with that ester. I won't claim I'm 100% right but as far as I know the ester will be cleaved one carbon at a time just like any other regardless of the compound it's attached to. Same enzymes, same amount of time afaik...


----------



## rubberring (May 7, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> if you have enough frontload the mast E as much as possible, you should get the effect pretty quickly in that case. Also I'm not sure how masteron enan would work any differently than test enan or any other compound with that ester. I won't claim I'm 100% right but as far as I know the ester will be cleaved one carbon at a time just like any other regardless of the compound it's attached to. Same enzymes, same amount of time afaik...



Thanks, man. You might be right, but I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that there's more to it than just looking at the ester type. Basically that effect-wise, masteron e vs masteron prop is not equal to test e vs test prop, for example. Again, I could be way off. Maybe someone else will chime in on this.

Also, not that it directly addresses the issue, but here's a quote from Bill Roberts:

_"Masteron enanthate is a drug that I’m proud to say I actually was able to use before it was ever sold on the black market. I was made aware of its existence by the first underground lab who produced it, and they gave me a batch (dosed at 200mg/ml) before it went to market. I think this is a really interesting version of the drug, because the concentration and ester length allow one to get blood levels of the compound to a much higher level than we would see with traditional Masteron (which has the propionate ester attached). Studies by Minto et al strongly suggest the efficacy of more highly concentrated steroids, with regards to peak plasma levels."
_


----------



## Digitalash (May 7, 2012)

That doesn't mention anything about it kicking in quicker, just that it's more concentrated than prop (greater oil solubility due to the long ester, more mg's per ml). Also saying it allows for greater peak plasma levels makes no sense. It may build up over time but pinning a large amount of mast prop can still lead to the same peak plasma levels as pinning enan for long periods and allowing it to build up


----------

